# Wahoo/Temp



## divemonkey (Feb 27, 2015)

I have been reading your forum for months now and finally joined. I was wondering what you think about spring wahoo fishing? What is the water temp range they like? I am fishing out of PC so I am fishing open water and not rigs.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Wahoo have a very wide range of temperatures that they can be caught in. The biggest question when targeting hoo would be what bait is around? Hoos like YF follow the bait. Pelagic s like blues, whites and mahi will need warmer water and then again live bait. When you start seeing life in the Sargasso grass you will see flyers then skip jacks along with small bf's and bonitoes. No live bait in the area no hoo's. We were way off shore two weeks ago and caught mahi's but our friends in shore of twenty miles did good on the hoo's and they had lots of live bait around.


----------



## divemonkey (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks. I am going to do more combination wahoo/deep drop trips out
around the squiggles. I will troll along the pipeline looking for exposed
areas to drop on. I just don't want to get out there before the wahoo 
are there.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

divemonkey said:


> Thanks. I am going to do more combination wahoo/deep drop trips out
> around the squiggles. I will troll along the pipeline looking for exposed
> areas to drop on. I just don't want to get out there before the wahoo
> are there.


Hey there 

I fished your area for 10 years ( moved over to orange beach now )

The wahoo fishing out of Panama City is pretty good and I caught a bunch of nice fat ones on almost every trip we tried : 

Get some good high speed set ups and keep one out every time you move or are running :

Depth and water temp are not as important and bait as they can be caught within sight of shore to way out : 

Great places to try are where the bottoms drops off to deep water along the 200-350 ft range anywhere south of destin to south of port st joe , the wings , Johnny walker and squiggles are all great spots march through as late as November . 

I've caught the most wahoo just open water blind fast trolling up to 18 knots , 48 ounce trolling sinker long shock cord and wire attached to a 24 to 48 oz lure:

Second best way we caught them was on weed lines that come in during the spring summer and fall .

Lastly , while bottom fishing keeping a live or dead bait free lined behind the boat produced a few smokers in water as shallow as 90 ft . 


Good luck out there :thumbsup:


----------

